
Inside the Obama Tech Surge as It Hacks the Pentagon and VA - dwaxe
https://backchannel.com/inside-the-obama-tech-surge-as-it-hacks-the-pentagon-and-va-8b439bc33ed1?source=rss----d16afa0ae7c---4
======
alexose
Kudos to Stephen Levy on painting a vivid (and accurate!) picture of what we
do at the US Digital Service.

Don't forget: You too can help Dominic!
[https://www.usds.gov/join](https://www.usds.gov/join)

